# Canal Basin & Swanswell Park Overflows, Coventry, December 2016



## Black (Jan 3, 2017)

side pipe & culvert
concrete pipe






concrete & brick culvert






Canal Basin Overflow
1280 mtes


















outfall



Swanswell Park overflow
1270 mtes (approximately) 
























outfall



both discharge in the Sherbourne

thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 5, 2017)

I wouldn't like to go down one of these but you've made this interesting.


----------

